# Roofers Discount



## Weathervane

Cape Cod Weathervane Company sells weathervanes, cupolas, roof finials, weathervane parts, and roof mounts as well as lots of other exterior home decor items.
Offering everyone on this site a 10% discount thru the end of the months. Use Code : ROOFING
website is at: http://www.capecodweathervanecompany.com


----------



## red_cedar

several years ago, ( 10-12 ) I mounted a weather vane that was made for the customer by Travis Tuck. I think someone said it was like $5000

A lot of work goes into those. My hats off to you guys. 

Ill save your link


----------



## peterjames

Nice offer, I am a roofing contractor, if my customer or any other one looking for discount offers I will suggest to them to your shop.


----------



## jimsonburg

Offers are always helps on increase sales of the product.


----------

